# Need a Pooch test



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay so I am trying to learn this pooch test thing. I have a doe I know is pregnant, a doe I know is not, and I doe I am unsure of. Would love all opinions on what I am looking at and looking for.

First Doe I know is pregnant and udders have started filling:










Next Doe Not Pregnant:









Next doe I am unsure of :


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can never tell by pooch test but hopefully someone else will see them.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I would guess yes, and how long ago was she exposed to the buck? For how long? And is that a discharge? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

How big are those pictures? My computer almost pooped it's pants!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry about size of pics - they don't look big on my computer, so didn't know they would be uploading.

First doe Pygmy I know is at 4 months.
Second doe Nigerian has never been bred.
Third doe Pygmy - don't know if she is pregnant or not. She is really huge but for pygmy's bulging sides is pretty normal. She had a kid in June, so if she is pregnant it would have been after that. We had an issue with our buck getting into the girl's pen when we were building a shed from June to end of August. I'll try to get a view showing her full body so you can see how large she is and make sure I resize it before uploading. 

Does anyone know what I am looking at in the pictures to tell whether they are bred or not just by their pooches? From what I've read, the third doe looks like she would be about ready to pop. But I don't know if after kidding the pooch would stay wrinkly, swollen and droopy or not.

Also I will try to re-edit the pics posted to a smaller size. Thanks everyone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's best to try a "read" a pooch when the tail is not being held up.... when you hold them up it distorts the natural look.

What I go by is how relaxed the area under the tail is, anus isn't all tucked up and everything has a softer almost fluffy look.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

liz said:


> What I go by is how relaxed the area under the tail is, anus isn't all tucked up and everything has a softer almost fluffy look.


I thought it was the other way around - smooth and soft when not bred and drooping and wrinkly when bred.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow I'm way off, to me the first two look very similar, maybe because the tail is held up?? Unless I hold the tail up some I can't even get a look at my girls.


----------

